# RAGE



## Amnesia (Jul 7, 2021)

very hot 18 year old girl i have been chatting with for like two weeks on snap I finally start sending her voice messages

I wake up today and shes like "NGL u sound very different than i expected"

i say "lol I get that a lot." I say "i should get voice changing surgery"

Her "nooo its perfect, very cute"




OVER


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Jul 7, 2021)

You can't just be PSL 6 and tall, deep voice and big dick required, or you gunna get cucked


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 7, 2021)

OP’s voice btw




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 7, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> OP’s voice btw
> View attachment 1213826


imagine looking so high T and then fucking having an androgynous voice


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Jul 7, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> OP’s voice btw
> View attachment 1213826


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Jul 7, 2021)

Mirin humblebrag, but…


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 7, 2021)

MyAssStinksLikeShit said:


> View attachment 1213830


5'8 is chad height.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 7, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> imagine looking so high T and then fucking having an androgynous voice


Indeed. Tyson Ballou is smv maxxed.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 7, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Indeed. Tyson Ballou is smv maxxed.
> View attachment 1213833


Meeks voice is the same shit dude, it's so odd the voicepill is brutal 

Gandy is smv maxxed as well since he has high class british accent halo


----------



## Patient A (Jul 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> *very hot 18 year old girl *i have been chatting with for like two weeks


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 7, 2021)

The worst part is the time I was sending her these voice messages was in the mornign when my voice was raspy deep maxxed I was even thinking my voice is gunna sound deeper in these messages so I am alright, but she still comments on them

its so over for me


----------



## JimmyDreamsOfZygos (Jul 7, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> OP’s voice btw
> View attachment 1213826


JFL you need to moonshinemaxx ASAP


----------



## Patient A (Jul 7, 2021)

Amnesia on looksmax.me the 30 year old guy still in high school that hangs with all the younger guys and fucks young women


----------



## Deleted member 14455 (Jul 7, 2021)

You win some, you win some, you win some, you lose some.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> The worst part is the time I was sending her these voice messages was in the mornign when my voice was raspy deep maxxed I was even thinking my voice is gunna sound deeper in these messages so I am alright, but she still comments on them
> 
> its so over for me


bro get voice deepening surgery or something you already get useless surgeries anyways just go one step further.


----------



## AlexAP (Jul 7, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> OP’s voice btw
> View attachment 1213826


O'Prymaxxing


----------



## delusionalretard (Jul 7, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> OP’s voice btw
> View attachment 1213826


Glad to know he is like one of us retards


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 7, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> OP’s voice btw
> View attachment 1213826







your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 7, 2021)

your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio


----------



## MadVisionary (Jul 7, 2021)

It's better beautiful with a high voice than ugly with a deep voice.


----------



## Acnno (Jul 7, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1213884


It’s over


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> very hot 18 year old girl i have been chatting with for like two weeks on snap I finally start sending her voice messages
> 
> I wake up today and shes like "NGL u sound very different than i expected"
> 
> ...


Do you chat for weeks before meeting? I try to meet ASAP, usually it takes like a week.


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Dainslief (Jul 7, 2021)

There is a way to deepen voice permanently with walking breath holds. And this is not bs there is physiological reasoning why this works.


----------



## gamma (Jul 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


>



Who's this?


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jul 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 7, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Indeed. Tyson Ballou is smv maxxed.
> View attachment 1213833


Ballou is in the SMV + PSL trinity (Ballou, Maher, Gandy)


----------



## goat2x (Jul 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


>





TsarTsar444 said:


>


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 7, 2021)

goat2x said:


>


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jul 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


>


----------



## MadVisionary (Jul 7, 2021)

It's scary to see the voices of the members


----------



## ProAcktiv (Jul 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


>



damn im actually dying laughing 🤣. There’s no way. It sounds worse than the “muh hollow cheeks” video


----------



## goat2x (Jul 7, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


>


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jul 7, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> imagine looking so high T and then fucking having an androgynous voice


I have the same problem


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 7, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> I have the same problem


Look high t and also have deepish voice
Genetics are so brutal


----------



## ProAcktiv (Jul 7, 2021)

goat2x said:


>



Yo who is that?


----------



## ProAcktiv (Jul 7, 2021)

ProAcktiv said:


> damn im actually dying laughing 🤣. There’s no way. It sounds worse than the “muh hollow cheeks” video


You still a gigachad tho. No hard feelings


----------



## MadVisionary (Jul 7, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


>


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jul 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


>



It's not the voice. More the tone. Sounds a little like a faggot or a mouth breather (no hate).


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 7, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


>



Elab LondonMaxxer234


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jul 7, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Look high t and also have deepish voice
> Genetics are so brutal


Better than being the exact opposite like toth and rodeblur, just 1k ish in voice deepening surgery for me, meanwhile..


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 7, 2021)

Baldingman1998 said:


> It's not the voice. More the tone. Sounds a little like a faggot or a mouth breather (no hate).


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 7, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> Better than being the exact opposite like toth and rodeblur, just 1k ish in voice deepening surgery for me, meanwhile..


I can’t imagine toth with a deep voice


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


>



Holy fuck, cheating genetics now I understand why you don't want to have kids


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jul 7, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> I can’t imagine toth with a deep voice


Its like all of his androgenicity went to his vocal chords and forgot the rest


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jul 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


>



Learn to talk through your diaphragm.


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 7, 2021)

W


TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> Its like all of his androgenicity went to his vocal chords and forgot the rest


So then would voice deepening surgery actually help my issue


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jul 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> W
> 
> So then would voice deepening surgery actually help my issue


Obv, better than doing roids and then spending way more money in the long run like fin for the rest of ur life and ht


----------



## goat2x (Jul 7, 2021)

ProAcktiv said:


> Yo who is that?


back the fuck away from my waifu u animal 


tbh its sum discord girl ion think you should add her but it s your choice


----------



## ProAcktiv (Jul 7, 2021)

goat2x said:


> back the fuck away from my waifu u animal
> 
> 
> tbh its sum discord girl ion think you should add her but it s your choice


Lol is your waifu a nigga?

I was referring to the other voice note bro. The one making fun of proex


----------



## goat2x (Jul 7, 2021)

ProAcktiv said:


> Lol is your waifu a nigga?
> 
> I was referring to the other voice note bro. The one making fun of proex


nah im just kidding 



ye thats @TRNA he made a proex evisceration


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Jul 7, 2021)

You are Chad with an incel voice, it does sounds weird ngl but its better than having a chad voice with an Incel body


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 7, 2021)

Fuck ngl guys this thread has made me just lose all the confidence I’ve built up the last few months

I appreciate the honesty tho fr


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jul 7, 2021)

15yo boy voice boyo 
it is what it is


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jul 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Fuck ngl guys this thread has made me just lose all the confidence I’ve built up the last few months
> 
> I appreciate the honesty tho fr


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Jul 7, 2021)

my voice is horrible
people irl make fun of it
i dont even talk anymore irl


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jul 7, 2021)

goat2x said:


>



Leo is a whore


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Fuck ngl guys this thread has made me just lose all the confidence I’ve built up the last few months
> 
> I appreciate the honesty tho fr


I mean it's not like you are suffering either jfl. You still have looks to carry you thru life.


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 7, 2021)

I


volcelfatcel said:


> I mean it's not like you are suffering either jfl. You still have looks to carry you thru life.


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 7, 2021)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Learn to talk through your diaphragm.


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


>





this voice on a guy that looks like he is oozing testosterone almost so much that girls think he is gay


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 7, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> View attachment 1214117
> 
> this voice on a guy that looks like he is oozing testosterone almost so much that girls think he is gay


My entire identity is smoke and mirrors


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 7, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> OP’s voice btw
> View attachment 1213826


The complete package of autism
- Androgynous voice
- No social media
- Bathroom Selfies

Aspie Chad's daily life


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Jul 7, 2021)

you have a disgusting tier voice ngl


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> My entire identity is smoke and mirrors


Honestly I can see why you refuse to have any kids, you have just gotten surgeries and frauded genetics. But you'd give your son mogger norwood genes


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Jul 7, 2021)

i've been bullie doff my own discord server just cause of my voice


----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 7, 2021)

I have horrible voice too


----------



## Amnesia (Jul 7, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Honestly I can see why you refuse to have any kids, you have just gotten surgeries and frauded genetics. But you'd give your son mogger norwood genes


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jul 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


>


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


>



You sound unconfident


----------



## Enfant terrible (Jul 7, 2021)

i dont really understand why youre angry


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jul 7, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> i dont really understand why youre angry


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


>







your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


>



You sound like a kid named Eugene who collects bugs in a jar and goes HUE HUE HUE.




Still mogs me since I have big ass tits bruh, ngl


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jul 7, 2021)

RichardSpencel said:


>


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jul 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


>



Hearing this i had a mental image of a faggot tearing up about to cry


----------



## TITUS (Jul 7, 2021)

Amnesia said:


>



Just pump the kids and let them do their thing in the world, if they end up roping it's none of your business.


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Jul 7, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Meeks voice is the same shit dude, it's so odd the voicepill is brutal
> 
> Gandy is smv maxxed as well since he has high class british accent halo



could be better


----------



## lutte (Jul 7, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


>


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Jul 8, 2021)

TITUS said:


> Just pump the kids and let them do their thing in the world, if they end up roping it's none of your business.


you're a piece of shit


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Jul 8, 2021)

amnesia
why do you support fags?
from what i hear, you like going to pride parades and actively encourage homosexual sex between members on discord


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 8, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> You sound like a kid named Eugene who collects bugs in a jar and goes HUE HUE HUE.


----------



## Lars (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## oldcelloser (Jul 8, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1213879


its so fookin over it never actually began


----------



## oldcelloser (Jul 8, 2021)

Deep voice is mandatory in 2021
Just roid tbh and youll actually have an impressive body, along with 5000 ng/l superhooman test lvls and a deep voice
Or have voice deepening surgery


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Jul 8, 2021)

oldcelloser said:


> Deep voice is mandatory in 2021
> Just roid tbh and youll actually have an impressive body, along with 5000 ng/l superhooman test lvls and a deep voice
> Or have voice deepening surgery


you have to be retarded jfl
dude is over 30 roids would be incredibly stupid cause he doesnt need them anyway
also your voice wouldnt get deeper just by injecting roids jfll


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Jul 8, 2021)

easily the funniest thread this year ngl


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jul 8, 2021)

goat2x said:


>



I coomed to her voice


----------



## eyelidcel (Jul 8, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> OP’s voice btw
> View attachment 1213826


nigga has a 15 year old high schoolers voice. over, meanwhile I get told I have a radio voice.


----------



## Edgar (Jul 8, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> OP’s voice btw
> View attachment 1213826


Expected a deeper voice ngl. It is not necessarily bad though, he sounds like a younger dude which would help with frauding age


----------



## eyelidcel (Jul 8, 2021)

Amnesia said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Jul 8, 2021)

GOAT voice


----------



## JFLateating (Oct 6, 2022)

Amnesia said:


>



Lmfao just found this golden thread 
I made my voice WAY lower with a couple exercises for the vocal chords that take just a couple minutes each day 
I’ll tag you in it for sure when I make a full thread, I’ll also put in audio clips as legit proof
That being said I get compliments but idk if it’s that great, people say I sound older a lot
Running the 18yo game like you are, having a 15yo voice may be a godsend but I rly dk


----------



## CyprusGD (Oct 6, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> very hot 18 year old girl i have been chatting with for like two weeks on snap I finally start sending her voice messages
> 
> I wake up today and shes like "NGL u sound very different than i expected"
> 
> ...


she said its perfect and cute. this seems like the opposite of over


----------



## ihatereddit (Oct 6, 2022)

brutal voicepill thread, everyone in this thread voicemogs me to jupiter


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Oct 6, 2022)

bhai what


----------

